# Sticky  ****Premium Classified Options now available !****



## BCAquaria

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bc-a...emium-classified-options-now-available-31634/

Hello community,

Today is a proud day for me as we have succesfully created and installed a custom modification we had hired a company to design for us. It's not secret that BCA has a very healthy member base which is driven alot on our classifieds section. Over the years i have played to the strengths and tried to be as innovative as possible by including new features. The newest feature i am proud to include is the choice to create a premium classified listing. If you are famililar with kijiji or ebay at all you know that they have "add on" features which you can pay for. These include such features as highlighting a ad, or bolding a ad, or even keeping it at the top of the list for a week. This was something i think many people would take advantage of to allow an ad to stand out from the rest. This gives the person creating the ad some advantage of how many visitors will see the ad increasing his chance of selling it for the desired price by reaching a higher target of memebers. Included with this there ad will be shown on our "Featured Classifieds" list which is on the top navigation bar. These add ons will be pay per use basis only, if you want it you can buy it. All payments will only be handled via paypal as this is the easiest way to make it happen.










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------










*How do i use this function?*
-Basically you just post a classified ad as you usually would and at the top of the page after creating a new thread it will give you the 3 options (bold your ad, highlight your ad, keep your ad on the first page for 1 week or 2 weeks)

*How much does this cost?*
-The pricing for this is right beside the option

*What payment method do you accept?*
-We only accept paypal currently as this seemed to be the easiest way to collect payment, most people use paypal.

*I posted my ad and paid for my premium listing but it's not showing up?*
-Once you post your ad and paid it goes into a pending mode. Once we see a paypal notification we just quickly accept the pending ad and then your ad will
become live. This should only take a few hours at most.

*What subforums will this option be available in?*
-Only the classified sections will have this option enabled.

*I'm having issues!*
-Just send Yungster a pm and he'll help you out with it!


----------

